# Freeloader for the Wii coming very soon.SourceS



## gorillazfan1210 (Feb 28, 2008)

Source: http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=25677

http://www.maxconsole.net/content_img/freewii_copy1.jpg







*Ignores the "SourceS" part.


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 28, 2008)

i bet the hackers get there first tho.


----------



## Spikey (Feb 28, 2008)

Either way, we win in the end.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> i bet the hackers get there first tho.


I don't think so. It should be released in ten days! That's not an awful lot of time


----------



## adamrgolf (Feb 28, 2008)

only for gamecube games?


----------



## arctic_flame (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm note surprised, with the advent of trucha signer. The ARDS came out very soon after slot-1 encryption was cracked.


----------



## InternHertz (Feb 28, 2008)

It's only for Gamecube games on the Wii I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well the CodeJunkies site indicates it's also for Wii games, and even that it's available now for purchase


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 28, 2008)

Freeloader?

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/freeloader

Yeah, Datel fits the definition. They leech information out of the scene community for their own gain. Slot-1 encryption broken? They release the ARDS, which gives them millions of dollars and opens up online hacking to the mainstream masses. Trucha signer released? Now an AR for the Wii is coming too, I can just feel it.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 28, 2008)

How this works exactly!?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 28, 2008)

Also, how will they get past bricking Wii with other region update.


----------



## gambit420 (Feb 28, 2008)

nintendo will stop this product from working with the next firmwareupdate! i dont like datel!


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 28, 2008)

A freeloader for the wii which runs gamecube games has been released ages ago, so if this is true, it will indeed most likely be able to run wii games.

The way it worked for the cube was: You put the disc in, wait till it loads (takes less than 10 seconds) and it asks you to switch with your copy of the game you'd like to play and then it boots.

I'm curious what this thing will do. If it will be able to just play the games you can play with a modchip as well, or that it will open up to 'all' wii games. We'll see...


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 28, 2008)

Assuming the bit for wii is true and not a error , then I guess the software will block the updates from running. Either that or they'll go with the usual X accepts no responsibility for damage caused by this product , import software is run at your own risk etc , and if you brick it , then tough.

Strange how they can claim it works for all wii games though , the chips haven't even managed 100% region free yet , but datel can  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 28, 2008)

New source: http://us.codejunkies.com/Products/Wii-Fre...__EF000593.aspx

Datel's own website. Check for info.


----------



## adamrgolf (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Rammoth @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> New source: http://us.codejunkies.com/Products/Wii-Fre...__EF000593.aspx
> 
> Datel's own website. Check for info.



From Datel's site: "This is the one you’ve all been waiting for! Wii FreeLoader lets you play ANY region of Wii or GameCube game on your Nintendo Wii! At last, you can import games from other territories and play them on your Wii…"


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 28, 2008)

it seems it works the same way as the old gamecube freeloaders where you put the disc in the Wii load it up and then swap the disc, the only thing i'm concerned about is nintendo attempting to block it again, this would save me loads of money as i won't have to buy a usa Wii


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(gambit420 @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> nintendo will stop this product from working with the next firmwareupdate! i dont like datel!


Yep. I'm pretty sure they already had one of these a while ago and Nintendo put out a FW update out that rendered it useless.


----------



## superrob (Feb 28, 2008)

But maybe this could lead into we find out a way to change the isos to work


----------



## TaMs (Feb 28, 2008)

100% region free support? That's pretty handy, if it works.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Feb 28, 2008)

i hope nintendo locks out freeloader with a firmware update


----------



## Pikachu025 (Feb 28, 2008)

^ wtf Why?


----------



## Youkai (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Wuschmaster @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> i hope nintendo locks out freeloader with a firmware update




wtf ?

a freeloader would be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i will try to get naruto 2 now somehow XD


----------



## Kamiyama (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Armadillo @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Assuming the bit for wii is true and not a error , then I guess the software will block the updates from running. Either that or they'll go with the usual X accepts no responsibility for damage caused by this product , import software is run at your own risk etc , and if you brick it , then tough..



I don't know about it for sure, but game will update only on Wii channels. With this boot disc will start the "game", then you swap boot disc with game disc, and then it will start actual game without requesting updates in Wii channels.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Kamiyama @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> I don't know about it for sure, but game will update only on Wii channels. With this boot disc will start the "game", then you swap boot disc with game disc, and then it will start actual game without requesting updates in Wii channels.



thats how i see it aswell.


----------



## Youkai (Feb 28, 2008)

are there already some online shops that sell this ?

i would like to buy it BUT i have no credit card to order from them.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyone ever think that Datel could make updates via Wi-Fi like Nintendo? Its quite possible they would do that or have it like modchips so even when it loads, it won't be detected as a Freeloader but a regular game. At least this is what I think.


----------



## shonosuke (Feb 28, 2008)

wil this be dumped?


----------



## superrob (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Youkai @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Wuschmaster @ Feb 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > i hope nintendo locks out freeloader with a firmware update
> ...


Becurse Datel leaches big time.
First the Slot-1 encryption on Nintendo DS was broken. BAM Action Replay DS.
Then the Wii encryption and signing tool came. BAM Freeloader Wii.
Datel is gay they dont credit the guys whos hard work made it posiple for them to earn alot of money.


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 28, 2008)

Something interesting about it : They say it's the same version for all regions. So the Freeloader itself is regionfree without patching. Is that even possible ?


----------



## tomqman (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(shonosuke @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> wil this be dumped?


probley if it works


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 28, 2008)

Why all the hate for Datel?  They do most of the reversing on their own and have proven to be very good at it.  What they do borrow they improve upon and make it available in an easy to use format for the masses.  Are one of you haters the same person that said 'only people with mod chips should be allowed to play back-ups' or something like that in another thread?  You cry for region free on the Wii, you get it (apparently), and then you bitch about the supplier?

Bah, every advancement on the Wii is good


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Lazycus @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> You cry for region free on the Wii, you get it (apparently), and then you bitch about the supplier?


Yeah, amazing ...
Next : "omg what's this sh** I wat region-free without having to swap now"


----------



## arctic_flame (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(superrob @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Youkai @ Feb 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Wuschmaster @ Feb 28 2008 said:
> ...




I don't think you get it. The code handler in the ARDS was written by themselves, and it's more advanced than most code handlers. The information was posted for free on the internet. They reverse engineer console security themselves, too; How did they make their powersaves?

P.S. Don't use maxconsole as a news source.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Feb 29, 2008)

For all the people complaining about Datel using the homebrew scene's efforts to make money (I'm against it too. if it is in fact the case), this is why files distributed for homebrew use needs to have an explicit disclaimer stating "THIS FILE/SOFTWARE *CAN NOT* BE USED FOR COMMERCIAL USE, NO EXCEPTIONS!"


----------



## Harsky (Feb 29, 2008)

If this really works, then I think Datel has hit a gold mine what with Brawl being released next month and Europe getting the Autumn release date.

But the really, really big factor is if firmware updates can render this into one really expensive coaster.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 29, 2008)

So much hate for Datel. This is a cheap way to play imports without opening up your Wii and screwing it up. If its a big problem, just don't update the Wii.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd like Datel if they'd just man up and violate the DMCA or whatever and release a Wii _Boot_loader.


----------



## windwake (Feb 29, 2008)

So the verdict is that this will play backups?  You would think it would (since this disc works in any Wii it's running code the Wii thinks is signed, and it lets you swap any disc in and run it while the Wii thinks you're still using the freeloader disc).


----------



## LokusT (Feb 29, 2008)

I really doubt it will play backups for the same reason that the GC FreeLoader  didn't.  

The only concern I have about the Wii Freeloader atm is the potential to brick the console when for instance a game like Brawl, which requires a firmware update from the disc before you can play it, could semi brick the console the way backups can already do.  Remember that it's not the chips that are doing the bricking, it's the firmware.  

I do want to be able to play imports so the Freeloader is appealing.  I had the GC one and was very grateful for it's existence but the problem with the firmware is niggling at me.  Until some more details about the disc and it's operation becomes available I'm personally going to wait and see what the downsides to it may be before I get one.

It is still very good news though.  Just a shame we couldn't have had a region free console in the first place, but that's a whole other topic entirely.


----------



## thebert (Feb 29, 2008)

Harsky said:
			
		

> If this really works, then I think Datel has hit a gold mine what with Brawl being released next month and Europe getting the Autumn release date.



More importantly, it seems to me like this would just sell more copies of Brawl, because everyone in Europe with a brain and a Wii will be importing a copy of Brawl to play it before it never comes out as a Euro release, lol.  It's a win-win for everyone!  Datel rolls in the cash for selling Wiiloader, Nintendo gets extra Euro sales from importers, Europe gets to play the game sometime in this life, and America gets credit for the sales making it crush Japan's million sales record!  Hell, Nintendo can just patch up freeloader right before the Euro release, and then everyone who imported has to buy it again!  Genius!


----------



## nephdj (Feb 29, 2008)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> For all the people complaining about Datel using the homebrew scene's efforts to make money (I'm against it too. if it is in fact the case), this is why files distributed for homebrew use needs to have an explicit disclaimer stating "THIS FILE/SOFTWARE *CAN NOT* BE USED FOR COMMERCIAL USE, NO EXCEPTIONS!"
> 
> wouldnt work, a company in the wrong cant sue a company in the wrong
> its basic law in most courts


----------



## Julian017 (Feb 29, 2008)

I wouldn't buy it, there's probaly going to be a firmware update that makes the disc un-usuable


----------



## cubin' (Feb 29, 2008)

Julian017 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't buy it, there's probaly going to be a firmware update that makes the disc un-usuable




Probably. But I'll bet there's a loophole of some sort that will keep it working. 

This is GOOD news. Choice/freedom is good.

oh noez nintendoz losez teh moneyz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lawl


----------



## MaHe (Feb 29, 2008)

cubin' said:
			
		

> Julian017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cubin' (Feb 29, 2008)

Well I'm no expert but with console hacks I've found if there's will then there's often a way. Except with xbox360 homebrew


----------



## dualscreenman (Feb 29, 2008)

I wonder how the plan to get past the DVD-ROM drive security without a modchip? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Even now, you need a drive chip to have Trucha-signed isos work. If they are relying on a software bug, then Nintendo will probably render the Freeloader/ any other product Datel decides to make useless.


----------



## shonosuke (Feb 29, 2008)

WHY DOES EVERYONE ACT LIKE YOUR FORCED TO UPDATE?
srsly you can just remove the update with trucha


----------



## LokusT (Feb 29, 2008)

But then you'll probably need a chip if you don't have one installed already, which would also mean you won't really need the Freeloader since you'd be playing backups.  They're two exclusive things.


----------



## superrob (Feb 29, 2008)

dualscreenman said:
			
		

> I wonder how the plan to get past the DVD-ROM drive security without a modchip?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Becurse they are PRESSING the data DIRECTLY to the disc not burning it.
That means its just like a retail one.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Feb 29, 2008)

nephdj said:
			
		

> Hyperlisk_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Homebrew is not 'wrong' or illegal in any way. If it was, then Nontendo would have it's creators assassinated.


----------



## dualscreenman (Feb 29, 2008)

@superrob
Ahh, I didn't know that.


----------



## shonosuke (Feb 29, 2008)

hope it gets dumped by next week


----------



## thebert (Feb 29, 2008)

shonosuke said:
			
		

> WHY DOES EVERYONE ACT LIKE YOUR FORCED TO UPDATE?
> srsly you can just remove the update with trucha


Sure you don't have to update, but you'll never get any new features that way either.  I want region-free as much as the next guy, but I also want new channels and official stuff more.  If you don't update, you don't get that.


----------



## shonosuke (Feb 29, 2008)

thebert said:
			
		

> shonosuke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol...if you care more about channels then region free then wow....


----------



## MaHe (Feb 29, 2008)

shonosuke said:
			
		

> thebert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, now, there's absolutely no need to be condescending. If he prefers to use official stuff too (so do I, WiiWare and Everyone's Nintendo have a LOT of potential), there's no need to insult him. Also, you must be aware, that Nintendo will probably ship past-3.2 firmware consoles to the store, essentially making Freeloader useless to late adopters. While homebrew might not be the easiest solution, it's certainly the best one, because some exploits aren't patchable, therefore making them universal.

cubin': Yep, that's true. But all the previous generation consoles had one major advantage/disadvantage - they weren't upgradeable. When the security holes were found, they were only patched in the later revision's of consoles, making things much, much easier [for 'the homebrew lot'] than they are today. Nowadays, it's just a matter of time when an exploit will be fixed, presuming that it's fixable (and so far, this Trucha Signer thingie is, but even if the fix could compromise the compatibility, Nintendo could just place some CRC checks in the bootcode to block the Freeloader disks - just like they did with the WiiKey configuration disk and Freeloaders for GameCube). I'm not sure if Freeloader for Wii is based on this or not, but if it allows the console to boot in the dashboard before running the software on the disk, it can be blocked in no-time.


----------



## shonosuke (Feb 29, 2008)

Playasia link:
http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-10v-77...er-70-2m98.html


Email someone sent:

I have recently noticed the Wii Freeloader available for sale in the shop and there has been much discussion about it on the GameFAQs Super Smash Brothers Brawl message board. Many people including myself are worried that Wii system updates might render the product useless as has happened with some versions of the Gamecube Freeloader. Can you say whether this will be a problem or not.

This was their response

Dear Customer

Further to your email if Nintendo were to release a firmware update which affected the usage of the product we would try to as previously done with our Wii compatible Gamecube products to release an updated version of the product to resolve the problem.

Regards

Daniel Leese

Technical Support


----------



## vegenigma (Feb 29, 2008)

So you'd have to go out and buy a new version of it then?


----------



## shonosuke (Feb 29, 2008)

yes,
But someone on neogaf also emailed and got a different response that says freeloader blocks updates


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 29, 2008)

shonosuke said:
			
		

> yes,
> But someone on neogaf also emailed and got a different response that says freeloader blocks updates



Thats also what I got back.

Edit: Just a note, why buy it when Datel can just release a patch or something when an update comes around. Just wondering.


----------



## squirt1000 (Feb 29, 2008)

Doubt they would bother making a patch... Datel are now ripoff merchants! Charging for a homebrew psp pandora battery tut tut.. Didnt they also release an external Wii modchip??


----------



## Vater Unser (Feb 29, 2008)

Stop hating Datel...
Yes, it sucks that they've ripped off the hard work of Dark Alex and the like, but who says the Wii Freeloader contains stolen code?
This is the first disc to boot on any Wii without any modification, and it's as well the first software that enables full NTSC compatibility...
Also, the original Freeloader was by far the best accessory available for the GameCube and I owe it to Datel that I didn't have to pay 60€ and wait 3-6 months longer for each game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you hate Datel, just pirate their Freewii disc and stop whining...I bet it'll only be a matter of days or weeks for someone to create a universal patcher (or at least some .ips patches for specific games) using this tool, which will totally piss Datel off...


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 29, 2008)

Btw, on Datel official website, it says "play any region of wii games", not "any game from any region"... they never said it's 100% compatible, maybe it's just the old region free method pressed on a disc...
So maybe ppl should stop getting their hopes so high ^^


----------



## shonosuke (Feb 29, 2008)

doubt it
It wouldve been out before the NTSC-J brawl launch or even way earlier


----------



## DiNo29 (Mar 1, 2008)

No, because they couldn't release it (Nintendo wouldn't approve it).
No, they managed to release it "100% unofficial" by using the trucha signer, that just came out.
They needed trucha signer to release a disc without Nintendo approval -> they couldn't do it before.

Edit : to be more accurate, what they couldn't do was signing the disc. Now it isn't needed anymore


----------



## shonosuke (Mar 1, 2008)

the partial region free that regionfrii and wiikey offer are so small that they wouldnt bother releasing it


----------



## DiNo29 (Mar 1, 2008)

So SMALL ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dude, all big nintendo releases worked (at least on PAL) with it.
Paper Mario, Metroid Prime 3, Mario Galaxy, Smash Bros, .... yeah indeed that's kind of small  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know most of these are now out everywhere, but if upcoming Nintendo releases continue to work with this method, it's huge.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 1, 2008)

Pressed discs have been covered so no need to elaborate there.

Firmware updates: if I were nintendo and I really wanted to stop stuff I would take the insidious route and timebomb an update: block chips/exploit x/y/z but set it to be time dependent as you could reasonably assume most people maintain a somewhat accurate clock: oh look it all still all works say the "brave" but 3 weeks down the line (when a few more people have taken the plunge) bam, bam, bam it does not work any more.
As I understand most updates go the simple route and block a certain header (see GCOS header modifiers) which is easy enough for homebrew but oh look it has the same header [insert popular game]. This is also the very definition of Sega vs Accolade ( http://digital-law-online.info/cases/24PQ2D1561.htm just quickly it was a big case that found that using a small section of "copyrighted" code from a header was OK with the broader implication that you can pretty much do what you like when it comes to getting something running on something that is otherwise locked down provided it does not do something contrary to more traditional laws: break a console, conventional copyright....) as I see it. It could however be a signing update like the key revoking stuff that "HD" discs sport.

Datel vs the world. No argument from me that they do have some sketchy ethics when it comes to using the developments of others (I thought their nopass was the first thing to come from DS cart protocols/encryption rather than AR (which they had got save stuff for already) but hey) but I for one am glad there are still companies willing to go up against even bigger companies (Nintendo ( http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/2375967.stm ), Sony (see rootkit, see actions against people, see forcing of proprietary formats), MS (see 90% of what they have done), EA (does it really need to be spelled out here), Blizzard ( http://www.chillingeffects.org/weather.cgi?WeatherID=376 ) and co are far from clean ethics wise) and stupid laws (namely DMCA and its equivalents) in the computer/electronics sector. Not to mention those in the know can still use their methods and even datels (how many times have datels stuff been incorporated back into the homebrew community or been used to further it or been used as a base for further developments).

Datel's method: it has been known the Wii uses a powerPC core for ages and files/code have been able to be pulled from isos for over a month now ( http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=72013&st=0 ). Sure this new development has enabled it (not to mention the concept was also explained in enough detail even longer ago). If indeed they do have some of skills their website boasts ( http://www.rawscience.co.uk/ ) and given the rapid developments here in but a few hours: there are some extremely impressive skills on show around here no question but a dedicated workforce....

I have no great love for Datel but they do seem to be weathering a somewhat unjust  round of bashing.
Oh and as for ruining online games the prepubescents tend to do a good enough job of that sans cheats: play with your mates (be they real world or those located half a world away).


----------



## lookout (Mar 1, 2008)

This Freeloader, wonder if we still get double channel? if the import disc it ask for update?


----------



## DiNo29 (Mar 1, 2008)

According to some guys who said they emailed Datel, this block updates, so no dual channels.


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 1, 2008)

DiNo29 said:
			
		

> Btw, on Datel official website, it says "play any region of wii games", not "any game from any region"... they never said it's 100% compatible, maybe it's just the old region free method pressed on a disc...


It'd better not be, if Datel doesn't want to completely lose their reputation...


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 1, 2008)

DiNo29 said:
			
		

> According to some guys who said they emailed Datel, this block updates, so no dual channels.



i sure do hope so, this is getting very exciting, as there are loads of usa games i can play now.


----------



## shonosuke (Mar 1, 2008)

it ships monday so maybe we will see a dump next week


----------



## teonintyfive (Mar 1, 2008)

shonosuke said:
			
		

> Further to your email if Nintendo were to release a firmware update which affected the usage of the product we would try to as previously done with our Wii compatible Gamecube products to release an updated version of the product to resolve the problem.


YOU BOUGHT IT, IF THERE'S A PROBLEM WE'LL RE-RELEASE IT SO YOU'LL HAVE TO BUY IT AGAIN

How smart.


----------



## Rammoth (Mar 1, 2008)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> Damn, it's cheap in 01media, I'll consider buying it if I see that a future update by nintendo doesn't break it.
> *LINK REMOVED to avoid confusion*




Mind you, that's the old one. Only able to play GC games.


----------



## teonintyfive (Mar 1, 2008)

Rammoth said:
			
		

> Mind you, that's the old one. Only able to play GC games.


Whops xD
removing the link to avoid confluzion


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 1, 2008)

what bugs me is that if it's based upon trucha signer then the hole with soon be patched by nintendo. So this freeloader could only work on current firmwares ? Sounds a lot of trouble for nothing for them. So I'm not so sure they are basing their stuff on trucha.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 1, 2008)

i just had a thorght, the current modchips only work and are active on the Wii channel and when you boot the backup game, but with the freeloader you have to boot it first and then insert the game after when the modchip is deactivated, maybe backup games will not run then?


----------



## superrob (Mar 1, 2008)

You may have got something there....
Unless this "magicall" software would allow us to boot burned games whihc i dont think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But anyway i dont think this is 100% compitability. Its propperly just a loader that loads the game regardless of region. And then you got the same problems as the Modchips which just patches the region header.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 2, 2008)

i just found this info on another forum, it should answer a few questions.



			
				Dwaggie said:
			
		

> *ATTENTION EVERYONE*
> 
> I have actually had a LONG conversation with one of the codejunkies technical experts over the phone yesterday, when I ordered freeloader (the phone call at their expense - they called me back!)
> 
> ...



source here:
http://www.officialnintendomagazine.co.uk/...c&start=125



			
				superrob said:
			
		

> You may have got something there....
> Unless this "magicall" software would allow us to boot burned games whihc i dont think
> 
> 
> ...



we won't know if it boots backups yet until someone from here has it and tests it, that's another reason i am holding out for now until i know it works with backups, even if it doesn't i'm sure someone would hack it or something to make it work with backups, now that we have the tools to mess around with Wii iso's and stuff.


----------



## DiNo29 (Mar 2, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i just had a thorght, the current modchips only work and are active on the Wii channel and when you boot the backup game, but with the freeloader you have to boot it first and then insert the game after when the modchip is deactivated, maybe backup games will not run then?


It doesn't work like that, IMHO
Look with smash bros, when you boot with the DVD5, the game is already loaded, and you can switch to a BACKUP DVD9 when the game is launched. That mean the modchip reactivate each time you put a disc, even when a game is launched. There shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 2, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Dwaggie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING A!
Just the confirmation I need


----------



## bailli (Mar 2, 2008)

Dwaggie said:
			
		

> *ATTENTION EVERYONE*
> 
> I have actually had a LONG conversation with one of the codejunkies technical experts over the phone yesterday, when I ordered freeloader (the phone call at their expense - they called me back!)
> 
> ...



Hm I am rather skeptical about the freeloader. If *all* updates are ignored (and that is not a feature of the freeloader in my opinion - they are just
ignored by the consolse because you do not boot the game from the disc channel) it is very likely that there will be games that do not work if you don't
update the Starlet updates (IOS-xxx files). Because we already know that this are the updates that are necessary to make a game work using brickblocker.

And the biggest point why this is totally useless (at least for modchip users) is that I am almost 100% sure that No More Heroes and all the other
games that do not work using RegionFrii won't work with freeloader either. Otherwise the quote above would contain something about this...



			
				DiNo29 said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well in this case you already booted a burned copy from the disc channel => the modchip patched the drive.
If you use a pressed copy of the freeloader the modchip stays idle...


----------



## superrob (Mar 2, 2008)

Well time for getting this tool dumped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But doesn't the Modchips allready ignore region coding?
Or does it just modify its header to make the Wii think its a pal/ntsc-u/ntsc-j region game?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 2, 2008)

This settles my nerves entirely now. I am going to buy this.


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 3, 2008)

Woop!

http://www.gameseek.co.uk/pd/NintendoWiie44uuhn0f/
Release date for the UK is March 7th

Hooray hope it's available in the shops, No More Heroes here I come!


----------



## n84 (Mar 4, 2008)

Will it get dumped?


----------



## SkH (Mar 4, 2008)

n84 said:
			
		

> Will it get dumped?


I really hope. There's already good games to play!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I hope all Modchips get new FW's with the method in it!! ^^ NOW that would be cool!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






But how can a game run if there's NO Updating?? Doesn't the Game needs the new material that's inside the Update??


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 4, 2008)

if it gets dumped easily, i won't have to buy it which would be a good thing.


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 4, 2008)

SkH said:
			
		

> But how can a game run if there's NO Updating?? Doesn't the Game needs the new material that's inside the Update??


Nope, this hasn't been the case YET


----------



## tomqman (Mar 4, 2008)

im going to bite the bullet and order one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if it works it works
and if it dosnt o well lol
its only £9.99(not really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


SubTotal: 	£9.99
Tax: 	          £0.00
Shipping: 	£5.12
Handling: 	£0.00

Total:            £15.11


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 4, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> im going to bite the bullet and order one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually it's £15.10 when you add the shipping costs


----------



## tomqman (Mar 4, 2008)

yer just found that out but ived ordered 1 anyway now where can i buy brawl from for the cheapest ummm

update found it for £31 including shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-z3-49-...wl-70-1vf9.html


----------



## Hit (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't care if "Datel" made it our more like paid somebody to make it
I just want to play region free, with this using a backup of the disc


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 4, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> yer just found that out but ived ordered 1 anyway now where can i buy brawl from for the cheapest ummm
> 
> update found it for £31 including shipping
> 
> ...



i would watch out for import tax if i was you, play-asia is not import tax friendly, oh and if you have a Wiikey the legit copy of smash bros won't work on a modded Wii with Wiikey inside of it, it won't be able to run until the Wiikey team fix it, if they do that is, i'm not sure if it would be a waste of money buying a game i cannot boot due to the dam Wiikey.


----------



## tomqman (Mar 4, 2008)

yer im going to have to cancel my order for the freeloader looks like i didnt have anothe money lol
and ive never got charged from play-asia when i used to buy ds, gamecube, xbox360 games


----------



## jaxxster (Mar 5, 2008)

maikelsteneker said:
			
		

> QUOTE(jaxxster @ Feb 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > i bet the hackers get there first tho.
> ...



told you so


----------



## patz (Mar 8, 2008)

I hope somebody will dump it soon.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 8, 2008)

if you they dumped it , it wont work unless you have a modchip


----------



## gorillazfan1210 (Mar 8, 2008)

www.dvd.co.uk has it for £10 with free delivery for those in the UK btw.

http://dvd.co.uk/Games/Wii-FreeLoader-Wii-...duct.htm?sr=gsp


----------

